# Help - umbilical cord is bleeding



## pontiusmsu (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm a bit of a panicked nanny. I have been bottle raising my little Ellie since she was born on Feb. 1st, 2010 (she was 1 of 4 kids) Tonight I noticed drops of blood on the floor so I grabbed her and gave her the once over and found that her dried umbilical cord is gone and the little stump still there is bleeding. Just a drop every now and then. I applied pressure and a little peroxide and it slowed a bit more but had not completely stopped as of this posting (about 15 mins. after I first noticed) Of course I will keep a close watch but what else should I do and how long should I wait for it to stop. Thanks for any help.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Applying pressure is good, since she's 6 weeks old now theres nothing there to tie off, try putting a dry square of gauze on it and wrap her belly with vet wrap to hold it in place, it sticks to itself and not her as well as being elastic to help with the pressure against her belly to stop the bleeding. Leave it in place til tomorrow unless you see profuse bleeding, if she bleeds out you will need to get her to a vet ASAP

Also, do you have any BloodStop powder? That will work too...if not and the bleeding hasn't stopped with the pressure bandage, a little bit of regular baking flour applied will help bind it and stop bleeding.


----------



## pontiusmsu (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks a bunch. I applied pressure and put a gauze pad on it. It looks better now but still bright red so I'll leave it wrapped until tomorrow. She certainly hasn't been slowed down. I just don't know how it got pulled off. Goofy little girl just wants to add grey hairs to my head. Thanks again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she will be OK soon....that is scary ...when that happens ...praying for her.... :hug: ray:


----------



## pontiusmsu (Mar 8, 2011)

Ellie looks good today. Took the wrap off this afternoon and no more bleeding and looks to have dried/scabbed over. She has been more of a challenge than our first bottle baby. She was sensitive to the powdered goat formula than got bloaty and lethargic and couldn't get her to take the bottle but I didn't give up on her and now she's finally acting more like a kid and gaining weight then this happened. Knock on wood the little rascal doesn't come up with another challenge anytime soon. :laugh:


----------



## Eddie Gilbert (Feb 28, 2018)

Same thing happened to my goat tonight. I am freaking out


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is a very old thread. You need to apply pressure. Where on the cord? Can you tie it?


----------



## Eddie Gilbert (Feb 28, 2018)

No i cant tie it. He somehow pulled it out. It looks like something else came out. Where it was it has a little bildge now.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You should take him to the vet. He probably needs to have the hole closed. Good luck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He needs the vet. Sounds like intestines may be coming out.


----------

